# Inverter to power laptop?



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Any idea what size inverter to power a laptop?


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

why not buy a 12v transformer to suit your laptop loads on ebay
frank


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

None! :lol:

Get a 12v Laptop Charger - a far more economical use of power since you're not going 12v > 220v > 19v you're going 12v > 19v straight off the back.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/90w-12v-in-...th-usb-charging-socket-and-led-display-512289

£10 off until the 12th.

To answer your question - a 150W inverter would do it as I doubt your laptop charger is rated over 90W. However, be aware that a modified sine wave inverter (which the majority will be unless it's expensive) may cause your chargers transformer pack to overheat and either fail or go into cut out mode if used for prolonged periods. It's only happened to me once, but can happen.

The 12v charger is by far a better approach.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use a 300 watt cigar lighter socket plug in type.
Then charge the laptop when on the move.
Usually on EHU on sites anyway.

dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I used to use a 150W unit for my iBook. When I upgraded to MacBook, it couldn't cope (despite being rated high enough). I changed to another cheap (£40) inverter from a show (300W), and the MacBook charges fine.

We often get this question, and although the theory of a 12V -> 19V converter is better in theory, it still only works with your laptop. We use our inverter to charge laptops, iPods, cameras, phones, shavers, Kindles - all with the supplied mains chargers.

If you only ever take the laptop away with you, the converter is fine. If you take any other technology with you, a cheap inverter will make more sense.

Gerald


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

tony645 said:


> Any idea what size inverter to power a laptop?


As mentioned above it's a good idea to think about *all *the mains powered things you might want to use before deciding. I went for a Sterling pure sine wave unit so there's never any question about quasi sine wave messing up the PSU's or microwave etc. and laptop, TV, phone charger, hair dryer, etc. can all run happily together.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Decided to go down the inverter route.
Is it best to attach to the engine or leasure batteries?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tony645 said:


> Any idea what size inverter to power a laptop?


150watt or 300watt is enough


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Having thought about it and with previous replies, we would need chargers for 2x different laptops, 2x mobile phone chargers so better to have the inverter, theres one on ebay, 500w, £23 ish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go to maplins less problems if it goes wrong, also Silverline ones are OK and decent value


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

tony645 said:


> Having thought about it and with previous replies, we would need chargers for 2x different laptops, 2x mobile phone chargers so better to have the inverter, theres one on ebay, 500w, £23 ish.


The linked Maplins Laptop Power Supply will come with all the necessary connectors to connect to whatever your laptop is (just one at a time, but it will work with both). Certainly charging up two laptops to capacity with an inverter will use far more power then the 12v device.

As far as mobile phones are concerned, you can pick up a 12v Phone Charger for whatever your make and model for about £2 delivered (tell me the makes/models and I'll look them up for you). You can also then charge several devices at the same time if necessary.

If any of your phones have a 'USB' cable in the box, you can connect it via the Maplins Charger to charge without having to purchase any additional cables.

My view is an inverter should only be used when there is no alternative available (as someone who never has EHU), but each to their own


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Addie said:


> My view is an inverter should only be used when there is no alternative available (as someone who never has EHU), but each to their own


 :lol: This is going to be a 'marmite' issue - people are on one side or t'other.

There is a point that a lot of devices these days can be charged from USB ports on computers (phones, Kindes, iPods, etc), and by having one 12V - USB charger, you can 'cover a lot of bases'.

We're lucky, in a way, that power isn't an issue to us. We have a big solar panel on the roof, and don't tour much in the winter, so we always have plenty of power in our two leisure batteries. Which means the inherent inefficiencies in using an inverter (12V dc -> 240V ac -> 19V dc) don't really matter to us. We recently spent 8 weeks touring France using aires, and didn't have or use hookup once.

Horses for courses 

Gerald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > My view is an inverter should only be used when there is no alternative available (as someone who never has EHU), but each to their own
> ...


First Gerald let me say I like Marmite, I like to mix some up with Lurpack 50/50 and keep it in the fridge. then I don't get Marmite in the butter and all kinds of her grief

I prefer inverter power as you can use the normal lead with it's associated protection, I don't trust aftermarket 12V leads, but I'd use one from the manufacturer of said tackle.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Just purchased a 120W inverter, £15 from TESCO (currently half price). Plugs into the cigar lighter and sits in the cup holder. Is specifically designed to charge mobile phones, lap tops, digital camera etal whilst on the move. Spent 7 weeks touring France earlier this year and only needed EHU to charge the devices listed above so £15 well spent for me.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a 12v-19v charger for my laptop from Maplins, but it only works properly if there is some life in the laptop battery. If I let the battery go to low, it won't work properly, just clicks and dims the screen. I can leave it to charge without using the laptop for a couple of hours and it is fine - looks like the output isn't quite enough to drive the laptop which is strange as the spec is the same as the original multi-voltage charger.

BryansDad - I think it's broken :twisted:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We started off with a 300 watt inverter but found it did not like the TV and laptop running together. We upgraded to a 1000 watt one that even runs our 700 watt oil filled rad. 

Go for bigger than you want as you always find another use for the inverter. I have yet to find if the inverter will run my portable inverter welder on a low setting.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------

